# Your Favorite Individual Season Team



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

What specific team is your favorite of all time. Not which school, but the actual roster of the school for the season.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

My fav is the 1996-1997 Kansas Jayhawks team. Pierce, LaFrentz, Pollard, Vaughn, and Haase 4 of 5 players placs for the NBA. It is my personal favorite Kansas team that not win it all.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

2002 Duke Blue Devils. Choke city, but they had some ballers!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the texas final four team with ford, ivey, mouton, thomas, boddicker, buckman, harris, and klotz.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

1997-1998 North Carolina Tarheels - Vince Carter, Ed Cota, Antawn Jamison, Brendan Haywood, Shamond Williams

1997-1998 Kentucky Wildcats - Jeff Shephard, Scott Padgett, Wayne Turner, Nazr Mohammed, Heshimu Evans

1999-2000 LSU Tigers - Stromile Swift, Jabari Smith, Torris Bright, Brian Beshara, Ronald Dupree, Collis Temple III, Brad Bridgewater, Lamont Roland


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

1992 Wildcats. Pelphrey, Woods, Farmer, Feldhaus, Mashburn,& of course Timberlake the Stomped.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Good post..
I really got into college ball around 1999 so I wont list a team before 
Since than I dont really have a team I stick year to year so I usually choose different teams, also Ive found it hard to root for Duke and Carolina most of the time...
With that said, honestly I havent enjoyed any team more than the Carolina team from a few years back when Lawson, Ellington and Wright were freshmen... They werent as expreinced as this years version but more fun and exciting to watch, plus Bwright>>> D.Thompson 
I was actually going for them for a period of time it was really tough because of the team they played for but the players were great...Also Rayshawn Terry was cool

Besides that my other choice is the 2003 Pitt team, when they had Jaron Brown, the lithunian dude ( who I was actually a big fan of), Chavon Troutman and of course Julius Page and Brandon Knight
I honestly think they were the best team that year along with Kansas but Melo and Cuse went on a terrific run and won a well deserved championship... Another thing is Jamie Dixon always seems to **** up in the tourney but that team was really dope


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

'92 UK Wildcats.

'02-'03 UK Wildcats. Gerald Fitch, Keith Bogans, Erik Daniels, Chuck Hayes, Marquis Estill, Jules Camara, Cliff Hawkins, Antwain Barbour, Kelenna Azubuike. Should've won the national championship that year. Damn it, Dwayne Wade! Damn it, Keith Bogans' ankle!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

2005 Illinois (which hurts as Michigan fan). Head, Brown, Williams, Augustine, Powell. I loved watching that team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

97-98 UNC team with Williams, Carter, Jamison, Haywood and Cota will always have a special place in my heart

Also like the current national champs. That team overcame adversity like no other.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

The only starting 5 to win back to back:

Joakim Noah, Al Horford, Corey Brewer, Lee Humphrey, Taureen Green.

bench: Chris Richards, Maureese Speights


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

For UNC/ND: 

-'04-'05 UNC. The group of Felton, May, and McCants were 8-20 (I believe) as Freshman and were national champs a year later. That team was a joy to watch and Marvin Williams is one of my favorite Tar Heels ever. 


-'02-'03 ND. Chris Thomas had his best year in South Bend, and it was the only year Torin Francis was healthy. They lost in the Sweet 16 to Arizona, and had Francis maintained his health the next couple of years after that Brey might have had a chance to make a run at the final 4. 



Other Teams:

-'05-'06 Villanova. I love teams that have great guard play and this was the best collection of guards on one team this decade. Mike Nardi was the leader, the quarterback, and he could shoot. Randy Foye was just a bully with a playground handle and the swagger of an all-american. Lowry was another leader at the PG spot, and he was just a pest on defense. Allan Ray was just a lights out shooter and was always hitting shots at the right times. Had Jason Fraser not blown out his knee Florida doesn't have the '05-'06 title because it would be in Nova's trophy case. 


-'00-'01 Arizona. Jason Gardner is one of my favorite college players ever, and Hibachi is among my favorite players today. That team was just an awesome collection of talent, they just ran into a buzzsaw in Duke that year. 


-'99-'00 Michigan State. Mateen Cleaves won me over with the grit he showed in the title game, and how well he led that team. I really can't think of anyone else I would rather have from this decade (or since I started watching college basketball) in terms of leadership and being an extension of the coach out on the floor. The "Flintstones" are one of the best collections of talent from one city on a college team ever. Cleaves, Hutson, Bell, and Peterson.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

bball2223 said:


> Other Teams:
> 
> -'05-'06 Villanova. I love teams that have great guard play and this was the best collection of guards on one team this decade. Mike Nardi was the leader, the quarterback, and he could shoot. Randy Foye was just a bully with a playground handle and the swagger of an all-american. Lowry was another leader at the PG spot, and he was just a pest on defense. Allan Ray was just a lights out shooter and was always hitting shots at the right times. *Had Jason Fraser not blown out his knee Florida doesn't have the '05-'06 title because it would be in Nova's trophy case*.


:lol: Florida had no problems in the tournament that year including with Villanova. Their average margin of victory was 16 points. They beat Nova by 13. I don't think Jason Fraser would have made a 20 point difference.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

lakeshows said:


> :lol: Florida had no problems in the tournament that year including with Villanova. Their average margin of victory was 16 points. They beat Nova by 13. I don't think Jason Fraser would have made a 20 point difference.


Don't be such a homer dude, Jason Fraser was a top 5 player coming out of High School and was an athletic specimen. Many thought he was better than Amare coming out of High School. That team had no inside play. Fraser would have made a huge difference if he hadn't blown out his knee.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

That wasn't a homer post. Florida easily beat Nova. Jason Fraser wouldn't have had that big of an impact to shift the outcome. If it was close then maybe, but it wasn't. 

A homer pick would be to say that ND is going to get double digit wins next year in CFB :evil:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Have you seen our schedule? Not to mention we were 3 plays away from winning 9 regular season games last season. 



Fraser wouldnt have made a difference? Please. He would have given Nova a threat inside on offense and opened up things for the guards who struggled that game because Florida didn't have to respect anyone on the interior. Fraser would have been a near double-double guy on the college level if he stayed healthy.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tell me this doesnt jostle your jingle:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TR_mn66yrzk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TR_mn66yrzk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

OMG, that just about made my day... good stuff.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

The Fab Five. and the also the michigan team that came just before them with Glen Rice. Also loved watching Jason Kidd back in the day at Cal.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man Vincenzo was a beast


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HB said:


> Man Vincenzo was a beast


No one does it like that in the college game with that regularity anymore.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

My other two favs are the 1988 KU and 2008 KU but that is me being a homer


----------

